# Is anyone else growing Sunflowers,If so......



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Shall we have a "who has the tallest" comp when they flower?   

I know its childish but I used to do it when i was little and loved it...even though i never used to win


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm growing some. But i'm not sure they will be very tall. It will be fun to see though.:thumbsup:*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

We had some last year, they were fab, just peering over our 6ft wall.

It will be fab to see some.

Like pansies, to me they are happy plants


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I got the seeds for mine from my wild bird seed.*


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

TBH...Ive only got one half strong contender...the others all look like daisies as i'm growing them in pots this year.

Will be fun though and great to see others sunnyflowers.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I have only one volunteer sunflower this year growing from an errant birdseed.  It's already a few feet tall, but I imagine a deer is going to come along any day now and mow it down. I shall keep my fingers crossed that it actually gets to flower. 

In the past have purposely grown them only to have them devoured by deer right as they were getting ready to flower. :


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> I have only one volunteer sunflower this year growing from an errant birdseed.  It's already a few feet tall, but I imagine a deer is going to come along any day now and mow it down. I shall keep my fingers crossed that it actually gets to flower.
> 
> In the past have purposely grown them only to have them devoured by deer right as they were getting ready to flower. :


*Could you not put a wire cage around it? Would be a shame to loose it.*


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Could you not put a wire cage around it? Would be a shame to loose it.*


I shall see what I can do to protect it, just for this contest though lol. 

This year I've been really bad about weeding and the deer are leaving things alone so far. Maybe I've stumbled on something.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have quite a few growing but they are all a short variety though.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Here's mine so far 

It could also frost here by late August/Early September.  Those that have survived deer in the past have frozen right before they were about to bloom.  TBH, I've given up this year and gardening/yard work hasn't been the priority it usually is. 

Let's hope this little guy makes it and maybe even wins the contest. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got one growing in a small hanging basket, another errant bird seed, will have to see if I can transplant it.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Hows everyones sunny sunflowers coming along because mine have grown into triffids  

With all this rain and sunshine one of them has grown into the Mutants of all sunflowers (honest governor..... it was only about 3 feet tall a week ago)
It is now taller than me :eek6: Ive had to stake it today and looks like its going to flower in about 5 different places,Its got buds everywhere.

Its a MONSTER i tell you!!!


----------



## cainsian (Jan 1, 2013)

Mine seem huge 

The fence is about 5foot high, can't measure the plant as I am also only about 5 feet tall.
Very new to gardening so ignore any weeds I may have cultivated in the photo


----------



## cainsian (Jan 1, 2013)

Couple more, can't turn the photos the right way or seem to add more than one per post


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cainsian said:


> The fence is about 5foot high, can't measure the plant as I am also only about 5 feet tall.


Alright, I'm officially withdrawing from the contest.  The deer can now chomp away.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Alright, I'm officially withdrawing from the contest.  The deer can now chomp away.


*Aw don't give up. I think the sunflowers seeds i used from the wild bird seed, are dwarfs.*


----------



## cainsian (Jan 1, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Alright, I'm officially withdrawing from the contest.  The deer can now chomp away.


Ok I feel bad now but your saucepans are much nicer than mine if its any consolation


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Aaaaaw TT Don't give up.....You never know,your sunflower could have a massive growth spurt.

Just hope mine survive while we're away over the next few days and that it rains lots.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok, I'm stayin' in the contest, but I have yet to protect it and I saw some deer in the yard the other day. I swear they are leaving my garden alone this year only because I've neglected it.  When it looks awesome is when they mow it down. 

It's growing on the very edge of the whiskey barrel so it might not have a lot of root room. I meant to transplant it when it was little, but this has been an off gardening year for me. I suppose a bit of plant food wouldn't hurt either, we've been getting SO much rain, which we've needed.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Awwww, look what I noticed today...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mine look as if they are going to bloom soon so will upload some pics when they do.

Seem to be taking forever though, I must have the slow growing variety


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Finally .......!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Does anyone dry the flowers once the go to seed? I've seen some really cool wreaths for birds made out of them.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Mine's tiny still!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Does anyone dry the flowers once the go to seed? I've seen some really cool wreaths for birds made out of them.


I haven't before but may give it a go this year though. Will have to look on line for some tips.

Seeing them open today made my day, they are such 'happy' flowers


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

I have 5 growing on my allotment ... I was down there on Sunday - can't remember them so they must be small squirts still. My beans are 8 ft high though if I can enter them instead


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

FINALLY!!!!!THEY'RE OPENING!!!!   

This ones the first to bloom...its just over 7ft tall.










MR Bumbley bees certainly enjoying the first flower 








[/URL][/IMG]

I do hope all the buds blossom on this sunflower...it has about 8 on,Do you think they will?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

A large area of my garden is planted with millet and canary seed which I harvest for my birds.The beauty of this in this country is that even if we have a lousy summer and the seeds don't ripen properly the birds still happily devour them.
Smack in the middle of these appeared a lone Sunflower.I guess it's a hybrid as it flowered at four feet...but what a plant.The stem is a good 2 inches thick at the base and it's single huge flower a foot across.(No wind damage problems with this baby) 

I have tonight beheaded the plant and will dry out the seeds for next year.
Next year I will plant at least 300...there are at least 1000 on this one head alone.
My only problem will be the slugs and snails...this plants leaves look like lace curtains so I'll have to take drastic action next year.

So you guys grow the tallest...I'll go for the most


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Almost......


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I think ive got an interloper in my garden.

Well, when I say garden, its in an old pot which has some old/seeded/dead herbs from last year, which ive just left and hidden in the shade as im getting rid of the pot.

But I think there is a sunflower in there 

Im not sure, but what do you guys think, if it is, its only a baby ................................................. or is it a triffid weed ........ :yikes: ..........


























What do peeps think, ive told OH he cant take it to the skips yet


----------



## davis (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi all 
I have grow this many times but all the time size is normal .Maximum size is 3 fee t which i found I am looking for more size . 

Please make suggestions and visit:

Gardeners Gold Coast

________________
Sarge's Mowing and Maintenance is a local lawn mowing and garden maintenance business with a long history of serving with complete customer satisfaction.

Sarges Mowing and Maintenance
Address : 10 Edgehill Dr Nerang QLD 4112 Australia?
Phone No : 61 466 691 707
http://sargesmowingandmaintenance.com.au/
.


----------



## Linda L (Aug 30, 2013)

We have them and the birds are starting to love them. It is funny to watch the birds turn upside down to get the seeds.


----------

